# HURRA! Wir gründen eine Feierabend-Gilde!



## Centerman (4. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen liebe WoW Spielerinnen und Spieler!
 
Ich spiele jetzt bereits seit dem Start von WoW mit kurzen Unterbrechungen durch. Dennoch bin ich noch immer ein blutiger Anfänger was Raids usw. angeht. Und das ist auch gut so. 
Ich genieße das Spiel meistens Abends und am Wochenende. Ein wenig Twinken hier und ein wenig Haustierkämpfe da. Richtig tief in die Materie eingestiegen bin ich aber nie. Kurz gesagt: Ich bin ein Noob dem WoW trotzdem Spaß macht!
 
Das einzige was mir irgendwie fehlt, ist eine feste Gemeinschaft mit Gleichgesinnten. Klar spielt man hier und da mit ein paar netten Leuten in einer Gruppe aber ein richtiges virtuelles Zuhause, in dem man bekannte Gesichter sieht.....oder besser gesagt hört (im TS), vermisse ich richtig.
 
Also habe ich mich auf die Suche nach einer netten Gilde gemacht und musste feststellen, dass es massenhaft Gilden gibt, aber die meisten exzessiv raiden möchten und auch entsprechend ambitionierte Mitspieler suchen. Das bin ich aber leider nicht. 
 
Deswegen die ganz logische Konsequenz: Wenn du keine Gilde findest die zu dir passt, gründe eine eigene
 
Also, wer hat Lust und Laune, bei der Neugründung einer Feierabend-Casual-U30-was auch immer Gilde dabei zu sein? Ein paar grundlegenden Dinge vielleicht vorab, die ich mir für die neue "Familie" wünschen würde:
 
- Privatleben geht immer vor
- TS3 kann, muss aber nicht genutzt werden
- Wenn ihr da seid ist es schön, wenn ihr nicht da seid geht die Welt auch nicht unter
- Keiner wird gezwungen bei Events, Raids oder was auch immer, mitzumachen. 
 
Alles andere kann man dann gerne noch besprechen wenn alles in die Gänge kommt. 
 
Im Moment steht zumindest mein Main auf Blackhand auf Seiten der Horde. Deswegen wäre mir dieser Server und Fraktion am liebsten. Sollte sich eine Mehrheit in einer anderen Richtung ergeben, kann man über alles reden
 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich zahlreiche Leute melden und wir eine tolle Truppe auf die Beine stellen könnten. 
 
Viele Grüße
 
Frank


----------



## Centerman (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

 

hier hat sich zwar keiner auf meinen Post gemeldet, aber wir haben mittlerweile die Gilde gegründet und es scheint sich da eine ganz lustige Truppe zu finden. 

 

Wer Interesse hat, kann sich gerne bei einem von uns melden. 

 

http://wowgilden.net/Feierabendfreunde

 

Viele Grüße

Frank


----------



## Raysa (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo Frank,

 

wie ich deinem Beitrag entnehmen kann, möchtest du eine Gilde gründen / bzw hast Sie schon gegründet, leider fehlen hier die wichtigen Angaben wie Realm/Servername und Fraktion: Horde oder Allianz.

 

Ich selbst bin ü30 (kratze an meinen 40) und habe seit Wow Classic angefangen wow zu spielen. Mit einigen Pausen in Pandaria und jetzt in WoD habe ich eigentlich alles mitgemacht. Ich war aktiver Raider in einigen Semipro Gilden, die auch ihre Erfolge und Siege feierten. Aber warum ich hier antworte ist folgendes: Ich habe jetzt eine Pause von knapp 6 Monaten gemacht, und daher fehlen mir die notwendigen Infos zu den neuen Inhalten (mit den Patch 6.1 + x) und bei meiner Garnission bräuchte ich auch hilfe. Generell möchte ich nicht mehr aktiv raiden, sondern viel mehr, das Spiel geniessen, Erfolge machen, zusammen quatschen (im ts) und auch verrückte Dinge im Spiel tun. Also alles was eine Feierabendgilde auch tun würde.

 

Wichtig ist mir auch, dass man nicht nach einer Spielweise, oder dem Equip beurteilt wird. (Da habe ich schon einige schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, das hinter einem gemotzt und gemault wurde, aber niemand was sagte) - Generell bin ich für jeden Spaß zu haben.

 

Also ich würde vorschlagen, das wir uns gegenseitig kontaktieren. Ts wäre ideal. Bitte vorher auch mal den Realmname und die Fraktion angeben.

 

mfg

 

Tobi

 

P.S. Ich habe auch nichts dagegen von 0 auf 100 zu leveln, wenn einer mitmachen möchte - Meine Heimat ist Alleria auf Allianzseite.


----------

